# Competition: Win an RFUK Badge: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have some RFUK badges left over that I have decided to give away in a last blitz prize draw - about 20 left I think. 

Reply to this thread with the answer to the below question, and you will be entered into the prize draw. I'll assign you a number based on the order in which you post, then use a random number generator at the end of the month to draw the winners, and PM them for an address to send the badge to. Hit reply to answer, don't PM me your answer... you can chat on the thread, I will assign you the number based on your first post answering the question not subsequent posts.

It's a very nice little badge, umm.. limited edition now I guess since they'll soon be out of stock! Woo!

So.. in order to win this shiniest of prizes,

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

No moaning or negative answers or you're disqualified :Na_Na_Na_Na:










If your name appears here please PM me or email me at [email protected] with the address you'd like your badge to go to 

I have counted and I have 25 badges. The winners drawn by random lottery are.....

1. Andy123
2. Gary1621
3. SaZzy
4. Volly
5. Nodders
6. Mirf
7. xXFooFooLaFluffxx
8. Spikemu
9. LiamRatSnake
10. Grantjames
11. Creepycrumpet
12. purple-vixen
13. viperd
14. adamntitch
15. Issa
16. Herpzane
17. Shep1979
18. DRAGONLOVE1981
19. Pauline
20. Evie
21. AmyW
22. Repbex
23. crag_mufc
24. amylovesreptiles
25. Unfamiliar


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

my favourite thing, is other people who have an interest in the same thing as me:2thumb: and the knowledge they have and there deidcation to animals


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

The fact were one big happy reptile drivin familey and the way we look out for each other tho most of us dont know each other in person : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2:




... i don't have one...


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

My favourite thing about RFUK is having access to people who have the hands on experience, cause everyones is different, reading a book is one thing but to hear it from the horses mouth is great. Oh and i like the pictures : victory:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

knowing you're not the only one who thinks reptiles are beautiful!


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

RFUK is great because of the collection of knowledge and support that is available to ensure a happy and healthy lifestyle for our pets


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

My fave thing about RFUK is, no matter the question, theres always somone with a superb answer...

The amount of times people have helped me out of sticky situations is really remarkable.


----------



## craig_mufc (Aug 30, 2008)

my fav thing has to be talking to other people who have the same interests that i do and all the helpful knowlege that i have recived from all theses wonderful people :2thumb: its just a great place to be


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 21, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is getting the chance to win free contextual bling on a Saturday night.

Oh, and my other favourite thing is Athravan, the legendary moderator.








Have I won one yet?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Kahuna said:


> My favourite thing about RFUK is getting the chance to win free contextual bling on a Saturday night.
> 
> Oh, and my other favourite thing is Athravan, the legendary moderator.
> 
> ...


 










that's deep...:whistling2:


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I think HABU definately deserves one of these prestigious prizes :2thumb:!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*Name your favourite thing about RFUK!*

*My favourite thing about RFUK is the fact that it is the largest .co.uk online cummunity forum which suprising harvests some of the most knowlegable and kind people who i consider in the world. Always prepared to give top notch and personalised answers to ensure other keepers follow on this hobby we all share.*

Reptilover


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> 
> that's deep...:whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

My favourite thing has to be how busy the classifieds section is, one of the best places around for reptile shopping


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the fact that not everyone has the same ideas and opinions. Its great to talk ( or type ) 

Cheesy i know.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the fact that I don't often need to ask daft questions because someone has usually asked them before me....just have to hunt them out! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the complete randomness of some of the threads/posts; I'm often amazed at what some people come out with :lol2:

Jo


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

My favourite thing about the forum is the fact that if you need any help or advice there are so many people on here that will help you out as much as you need.
And the fact that they always help you no matter what. :no1:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!
RFUK lol and the people that make it what it is :lol2:


----------



## Straight-Up (Jul 18, 2009)

The fact that the advice you get here doesn't come from a totally anonymous source, and advice can be debated until a " happy medium " or sorts is reached. That I love. I'd much sooner ask for advice on here, than say take the word of wikipedia


----------



## Roblea87 (Nov 27, 2007)

RFUK provides a base for me to ask questions where I know I'll get an educated response.

It is also keeping me sane on my night shifts in the Middle East!!!:bash:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

That there's always people willing to give advice and help : victory:


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

the community on here. everyone is friendly and helpful. best forum i have been on!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the combined experience of hundreds of keepers and thousands of years - that even if not everyone does things the same way I can learn how better to care for my animals by comparing dozens of other people's keeping techniques. And that perhaps something I say will help someone else as much as the other folks here have helped me!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Virtual Yes Man ... He knows exactly what to say


click on the affirmation button after opening the link... then keepo pressing till you feel better...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ultimate Confections : Solid Chocolate Brown Nose (3 pieces) [M05] - $6.50


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> image


:hmm:

Whats your point?

:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

HaveaBath.com :: Blue Q :: GROOVY GUM :: Ass Kisser Gum


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

my favorite thing is Wildlifewarrior lol always there to help :notworthy:


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

my favourite thing about RFUK is the free boobies :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Back to the serious, I want a badge

Anyway

My favourite thing is I can talk reps 24/7 as there is always someone else online not matter what the random hour is which is good for people like me who work all sorts of silly hours to keep the reps we love so much.:flrt: And nice to pass on my experience so people dont have to make the same mistake I did when all I had were a few pages in a book to go on instead of personal advice.
PS - Also great place to grab a bargain in the classifieds. :lol2:

Edited to add - I know thats more than one but I couldnt choose.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

My favourite thing is... the bitching, and fighting :no1:

Ooh, ooh! And the "I'm leaving" threads, I love those


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

A: My favourite thing on RFUK is Wohic:flrt:.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

It's the most active forum I've ever been on, which makes it fun:no1:
GIVE ME THE BADGE!:lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

A: My second favourite thing on RFUK is Trice's nipples.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

A: My least favourite thing on RFUK is snakes r grreat, miserable t:censor:t that he is.:whistling2:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Q: Name your favourite thing about RFUK!

My favourite bit of RFUK has to be the fact that people are generally willing to accept their mistakes and correct the problems with the fantastic RFUK adice given, with out conflict. People really do listen to other rep keepers and people are generally really free about giving out helpful info to others. There are not many people who refuse the help people put forward to them, meaning RFUK is generally a calm, caring community where you can talk reps at all hours of the night. You also get a few fruity treats of a bitching thread to catch up on for a few hours when your bored though :whistling2:

Ed


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

My favourite thing about RFUK??? Hmmm..... so many to choose from.

Great laughs
Good advice
Good business
Better than Daytime TV
Always on hand for advice when needed

But I think my absolute favourite thing about RFUK is Athravan ( only 'cos I want a badge, lol )

Seriously though, I think the site itself is my favourite thing about RFUK. Well put together, well run, well maintained - who could ask for more?

Regards,

Volly


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

That I can come on here night and day and learn something new .
That I can get advice very quickly .
That I can keep my addiction going


----------



## James King (Jan 2, 2009)

Hearing other peoples views and opinions and how it feels like a community.


James


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my fav thing is the fact it brings loads of people together giveing them the chance to learn alot of new things aswell as being able to buy animals that could be harder to find without the classifieds


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Staying up too late on here... I love it and hate it at the same time...


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

RFUK is my home. All my friends live here. :blush:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i love rfuk as i can pretty much get any information i need on here as you are all so experienced !
oh and i love off topic chats too , shows such a different side to people :lol2:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

My favourite thing about this forum? You can learn what is the most acceptable way to care for a variety of species. Also, I quite enjoy seeming clever  Merely by looking at what others are suggesting I stopped pretending to know things and actually learnt!
Ive learnt more from this forum than any other resource. Simples.
Oh and I love this smiley!!! :war:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

RFUK is great, simples!!


The single most informative forum I have ever gone on, if there is something you don't know about any type of care for any type of creature there is always somebody who knows!!:no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

The friends I have made on here :flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

My favey thing
its just like real life, its a great place, and it has its ups and downs
theres nice people, and people that you arent to freindly with
oh and its full of great new animals you've never heard of


see just like the real world animals included


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Thats a too big a question to get a simple answer... But here goes, it allows one to see lots of different animals and how they are kept. It allows newbs to ask questions, it helps show good shops and bad shops, it helps find rep vets, it allows somewhere to show your animals and find the right animals for you, it helps if your selling animals, it's great for getting likeminded people together, it's cool to chill out on and chat, it's great if you want to argue...LOL
But most of all I've met and made friends with some people I would never of met if I hadn't come here. And it's a great wealth of knowledge all free to whoever wants it....


----------



## scorp25 (May 10, 2009)

my favourite thing about rfuk is all the sound advice available iv learnt so much since joining and had a good laugth


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fave thing about rfuk is the domestic n exotics section and most of the people in it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Thats a too big a question to get a simple answer... But here goes, it allows one to see lots of different animals and how they are kept. It allows newbs to ask questions, it helps show good shops and bad shops, it helps find rep vets, it allows somewhere to show your animals and find the right animals for you, it helps if your selling animals, it's great for getting likeminded people together, it's cool to chill out on and chat, it's great if you want to argue...LOL
> But most of all I've met and made friends with some people I would never of met if I hadn't come here. And it's a great wealth of knowledge all free to whoever wants it....


crikey, youre only gettin a badge not a nobel prize :lol2:


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

mine is meeting new people through rfuk and they become good friends
(when you go to buy something or someone is to buy from you)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> crikey, youre only gettin a badge not a nobel prize :lol2:


Why use one word when a thousand will do..... LOL


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

43 entries so far :no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Learning stuff I didn't even know I needed to know in an entertaining environment.


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

My favourite thing is the witty banter, amazingly smart and handsome mods with sexy badges :whistling2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

the 18+ section :whip::whip::lol2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is chatting to everyone and meeting new peeps at reptile shows, and finding out most of them are as mental as me :no1:


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

*Everybody's pictures of their Reptiles, it has really opened my eyes to what there is out there...

However my bank balance is looking a bit shoddy because of the RFUK classifieds (a good thing though!)*


----------



## Tung Chung (Apr 10, 2009)

short and simple:

Herp encyclopedia


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Athravan said:


> 43 entries so far :no1:


Ash FTW! Surely? :no1:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Please no-one else post. I really want a badge....sad but true:blush::lol2:


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

all the lovely, happy peeps on here: victory:
some crazy like me!!!:whistling2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

For me it's got to be the friends i've made.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

MY FAV THING ABOUT RFUK :

isss the way that the majority of people i talk to are quite funny and have a joke but then theyre pretty helpful  

like a cat ..... comes helpful when u got rat problem ........ nd funny when u give it cat nip :whistling2: lol (i know bad comparison lol)


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

My fav thing is knowing at the end of a crap day, you can always chat to people with the same passion as yourself on RFUK, and not be judged that you have reptiles, Its like having a reptile loving family :flrtnline.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

My fav thing about RFUK is the people, the advice, the friends, the ups and downs and the fact that whenever I am feeling down their are people always there who care and to help me feel better. It is a wonderful community with great people who really care about reps and others on here.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*fave thing about RFUK*

my favourite thing about RFUK is that it is something which you get attatched to and cannot stop going on and is very intresting and a really good place to make friends and share intrests, which not many people you know have, and there is allways some to listen to you when you have a problem and give you a good helpfull answer. 

Great Forum.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like rfuk because they haven't banned me yet...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

My fave thing about RFUK is that I might win a badge.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

It's addictive and I hate Bryony for ever introducing me to it, but very helpful nonetheless.


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*my fav thing about RFUK is........*

The sheer volume of info that is avalable at our fingertips on this site:2thumb:THANKS RFUK: victory:AND TO ALL THE MEMBERS WHO HAVE POSTED THE INFO:2thumb:RFUK KICKS:censor:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I already have a shiny RFUK badge .....haha..so I don't need to post here !
oh crap I just did.:gasp:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

RFUK is the best forum for rep lovers. Great people, great advice and wonderful pics.


----------



## snake-angel (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi the wonderful thing about RFUK is all the wonderful,knowledgeable,kind,helpful,witty,the list is never ending of caring reptile owners willing to share and help other RFUK members. Simply fantastic could not live without it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I have many favourite things, about RFUK,
Here are a few reasons why it's a great place to stay:

The range of collective knowledge is immense,
It can help owners to not make mistakes!
They can find out exactly how to care for their animals,
To avoid stories about cat eating snakes!

I'm sure this forum has also saved my life,
When my snake started sizing me up...
I found out that it was seeing if it could eat me!
Instead of it's usual rat pup!

But let's be serious, this forum is great,
I'm a better snake owner because of it.
I'm really becoming more addicted,
I have a problem, I must admit!

So all I have left to say is thank you,
I hope this forum lasts long!
My snakes also want to thank you too,
Let's keep this community going strong!

Hope that put a smile on a few peoples' faces


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's starting to get deep up in here!...


----------



## bozwell (Jun 23, 2009)

*my favourite thing about the forum is*

my favourite thing about the forum is its informative,fun you always find what your looking for and the moderaters are always there to ban the nut jobs that get on your nerves lol

rfuk:no1:forever


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

My favourite thing about the forum is the mass amount of knowledge there is, I love reading up on all species of Reps and inverts they all fascinate me and I just love reading and I can without a doubt always find something of great interest for me


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

i like this site because i like sharing a common interest with people.

and the smileys are good :blowup: :blah: :help:


----------



## BeardieKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the wealth of knowledge and hints and tips offered by members from all different backgrounds,


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

My favourite thing;

The curious witty posts of the deranged forum members who hide in the darkest corners of the forum.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha, aww man, I didn't realise the winners were going to be picked at random. I spent a good 20 minutes writing that poem!

That'll teach me to skim read posts!


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

_My favourite thing about RFUK _

_" That there is always someone eager to chat, answer questions or just share in the pleasure of getting new animals"_​


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*favourite thing*

my favourite thing is that if you need help or have a question there are always people here willing to help you anytime of the day


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the best thing about RFUK is that it got me back into the hobby again, after being out of it for nearly 15 years when forums were not about i found this nice place with lots of good people with lots of advice, 2 years later i now have a huge collection of reptiles and a new business and some great friends, so keep up the good work everyone at RFUK 

PS i would love a badge :lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

If it wasn't for RFUK, I wouldn't have met some of the people that have really helped me out, got me addicted to crested geckos and never would i have imagined I could end up getting into Genetics of all things!

As a whole, RFUK is a like minded place with some very helpful people, but as always if you can laugh off the silly comments and take some of the humour, you will fit in well! 

Plus the Mods are pretty spot on with keeping an eye, and will always try to resolve a serious issue quickly, and smoothly. They also have lots of great advice too  <and the smileys rock>

Jac x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

For those asking, I will draw it at the end of the month, so in about 10 days  Just to give everyone a chance to see it.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

don't know if I'm eligible cause I haven't done the 1 month probation but the few time I was here I started to like RFUK cause its a fountain of knowledge on something I love...also most of the people are great - I already feel at home


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the model answer is: everything!!!:no1:

I personally think is that there are always people that will answer your questions, no matter how stupid they are.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

i have been labelled the scary lizard lady by my friends beacuse of my collection lol, and the best thing about rfuk is that now i don't feel so alone !!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

rfuk keeps me mentally fit.. the dynamic conversations involving myriad perspectives are the mental equivalent of pumping iron at times...
i am both challenged and enriched by rfuk. 

there are few things that i can depend on in this world of ours and rfuk is one of them... 

... when my ship begins to drift, rfuk helps me to re-establish my rightful course in this sea of life...

... also, i can be both serious and light hearted on rfuk... it is so rare an occasion that i can express myself here where i live... people are so small minded here... at rfuk i can always find someone with whom to flesh out any topic that i may be pondering at any given moment...


... i enjoy conversation with others that are unlike me... candid discussions with witty people are what i enjoy most... many times the topics on rfuk are both compelling and thought provoking... with pinch of humor thrown in for good measure...

i am a better person for being here as a member instead of staying in my little polarized world...


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

My favourite thing is the number of friends that I've made on here that share my interests.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

when do we get our numbers in pm then? i havent got a pm off you yet christy


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

i like the fact that i can chat about reps and ask questions without feeling like a total twat, lol, and getting to see other peoples collections cos im nosy lol.


----------



## SDBOA (Aug 21, 2009)

I like that fact that reading posts its just like having a real life conversation. Not just a load of false people asskissing each other. And some of the members are as funny as hell with their posts.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

my favourite thing about RFUK is how friendly this place is ( execpt for one or two in the past) easy to speek to people and give advice where needed. also like the format of the forums( everything is easy to use).i use RFUK on a daily basis and have met and bought from various mambers:2thumb:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

it makes you feel like you have a second family of reptile lovers :flrt::lol2:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

the best thing about RFUK is that everyone has a passion for reptiles and amphibians and everyone is really supportive and you get so much advice and informationg from here than any other website.

thanks for reading post the number to me..


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

The best thing about rfuk is how the moderation isnt an overkill like in alot of other forums, you can get away with friendly banter without getting buried in infractions


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The best thing is being able to state an opinion, and watch all the different points of view/differences of opinion flow back and forth.. that and th arguments


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats an easy one!!

The people, and all the new friends i have made!!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is that it has helped turn what was just a hobby into a life long passion!! :2thumb:

And the comedy of HABU of course! :notworthy:


----------



## Dragon Heart (Aug 3, 2009)

Its that there are so many passionate people on here that will offer a hand of help if you need it and seeing other's people reptiles and other pets in photo's is nice


----------



## 39761 (Sep 3, 2009)

i was thinking about getting a lizard and snake for a long time now so i come across your site, now i've just gone lizard and snake mad, and the thing i like most about this site are the prople on here are so helpful all you have to do is ask a question and everyone help you :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

came accross the forum one day and loved it ever since get great advice and met alot of nice people including anne and lynn


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

It's like one very large (and sometimes slightly disfunctional) extended family. A bit like the simpsons sometimes except larger and with snakes and lizards instead of Santas little helper and Snowball.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I would have to say my favourite thing would be the fact that the members and their interests are so varied. If you need a question answered someone on the site usually knows, and most of the time you get helpful answers C:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

One more day and the prize draw starts  w00p!


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

My favourite thing is the free badges that they give away .... 

(crikey I can not believe that I posted that :bash


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the free pin badge you get if you explain why u like RFUK so much!

(sorry snow man uk i didnt even realise you had written the same thing i just posted. How embarrasing. Lets be friends! Thats the best thing about rfuk! Meeting people who share and understand my love for wierd and sometimes not appreciated wonderful things)


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is that it is a vast source of knowledge from people from all walks of life, experience, countries (not just the UK : victory and ages. Whether people are joined here by career or just a hobby, its the love for these magnificent animals that bring us all together. I also love to see the rarer species that i would struggle to see or even hear about without this site! I <3 RFUK! lol xx

Plus i love the dirty beggers on 18+ lolol xx


----------



## lukeyboi (Aug 10, 2009)

i think it has to be that everday we are finding more and more people that want to join our family and be taught what we was once taught and in the future pass this to the kids and others im happy to be part of it:2thumb:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

My favourite thing about RFUK is the amount of good friends I have made. I have been a member now for nearly 3 years I have never ever in my life been to so many different places in the UK and been made welcome by forum members.

Liz x


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

What I like best about RFUK is the fact I can talk about such complete rubbish like Cheese on Toast and well, usually food, and it always somehow ends up with about 50 replies. Granted most of them are me but that's not the point.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

when we finding out who has won :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

My favourite thing is that BADGE!!!!!!
And some of the lovely, helpful people on here, as well as people who say what they think, speak the truth, dont hold back any punches. Brilliant.
That i have made some lovely "real" life friends too 
Oh. it said favourite THING.
poopy.


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

My favourite thing about RFUK is...surely you know...?
_*
GOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEEEE RFUUUUK!!!!*_


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

jamesthornton said:


> My favourite thing about RFUK is...surely you know...?
> 
> _*GOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLGOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DEEEE RFUUUUK!!!!*_


That's pure gol.


----------



## marston87 (May 14, 2009)

dont like nothing im just addicted to reps and so is everyone else here trying to blend in


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Presume I didn't win one!?!  (sob sob)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ooooh, I will draw the winners and post them up later 

No entries after this point will be valid.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

wooohoooo i hope i win one:2thumb:


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Awwww I really want a badge!!  Can I post my entry now?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If your name appears here please PM me or email me at [email protected] with the address you'd like your badge to go to 

I have counted and I have 25 badges. The winners drawn by random lottery are.....

1. Andy123
2. Gary1621
3. SaZzy
4. Volly
5. Nodders
6. Mirf
7. xXFooFooLaFluffxx
8. Spikemu
9. LiamRatSnake
10. Grantjames
11. Creepycrumpet
12. purple-vixen
13. viperd
14. adamntitch
15. Issa
16. Herpzane
17. Shep1979
18. DRAGONLOVE1981
19. Pauline
20. Evie
21. AmyW
22. Repbex
23. crag_mufc
24. amylovesreptiles
25. Unfamiliar


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Oh wow!! Talk about being over-excited!!!!:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yeh i won , i cant belive it i never win anything :mf_dribble:


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

boohoo this malteser didn't win boohoo




:lol:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

nooooo!!  
this brings back youthful memories of pass the parcel all over again.

bah, one day I shall win something :crazy:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

If there's ever another, PM me.

I don't wander over in this section.. :whistling2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

aw gutted  *stamps foot*
get more badges.
puuurrrrleaseee


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

*In best Mr Burns voice* "Excellent"


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

i won. really....YAHOOO. lol i never win anything until now


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Aww, I thought my reasoning was good :whistling2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

:devil: didnt get one, if anyone doesnt want theres then send it my way :whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

How the mod's get involved and are not anonymous: victory:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Salamanda said:


> nooooo!!
> this brings back youthful memories of pass the parcel all over again.
> 
> bah, one day I shall win something :crazy:


ditto :lol2: mind you i cant see myself wearing it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Yay! I won one! w00p w00p!

I'll wear it on my bag with my guitar badges, hehe!

Thank you RFUK!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will start posting these soon, just waiting for a few more addresses and a trip to the post office to get some stamps. The people in bold I haven't received details from yet, I will start sending PMs soon if people don't notice this thread 

*1. Andy123*
*2. Gary1621*
*3. SaZzy*
*4. Volly*
*5. Nodders*
6. Mirf - received address
*7. xXFooFooLaFluffxx*
*8. Spikemu*
*9. LiamRatSnake*
10. Grantjames - received address
*11. Creepycrumpet*
*12. purple-vixen*
*13. viperd*
*14. adamntitch*
15. Issa - received address
*16. Herpzane*
17. Shep1979 - received address
18. DRAGONLOVE1981 - received address
*19. Pauline*
20. Evie - received address
*21. AmyW*
*22. Repbex*
23. crag_mufc - received address
*24. amylovesreptiles*
25. Unfamiliar - received address


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Athravan said:


> I will start posting these soon, just waiting for a few more addresses and a trip to the post office to get some stamps. The people in bold I haven't received details from yet, I will start sending PMs soon if people don't notice this thread


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont tell them! then i can have a 2nd chance! :flrt:


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

my favorite thing about RFUK is that it has different topics so not everyone talks about the same thing.
there are also loads of people which have reptiles of there own and can give advise for people who need it.


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

ohhh i over.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

lauren loves leo's said:


> my favorite thing about RFUK is that it has different topics so not everyone talks about the same thing.
> there are also loads of people which have reptiles of there own and can give advise for people who need it.





lauren loves leo's said:


> ohhh i over.



:lol2::lol2:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh well, didn't win!  I'll keep my eye out for one on ebay!! : victory:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my god I got one. I'm so exited, it's so sad lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

got mine today many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I received an envelope with the corner very deliberately torn off and the badge nicked - robbing feckers!!!:bash:

Thanks for sending it though!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Evie said:


> I received an envelope with the corner very deliberately torn off and the badge nicked - robbing feckers!!!:bash:
> 
> Thanks for sending it though!


:bash::devil::devil: thats horrible :devil::devil::bash:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

* OH WELL !!:lol2:*


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Evie said:


> I received an envelope with the corner very deliberately torn off and the badge nicked - robbing feckers!!!:bash:
> 
> Thanks for sending it though!


We will have to watch out for new members who work for the Royal Mail.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Habu that's exactly what my face looked like when I picked up the empty envelope!
The way I look at it is if someone was desperate enough to risk their job to get it - well they are welcome to it, although a small and mean part of me hopes they stab themselves right in the nipple with it :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Evie said:


> Habu that's exactly what my face looked like when I picked up the empty envelope!
> The way I look at it is if someone was desperate enough to risk their job to get it - well they are welcome to it, although a small and mean part of me hopes they stab themselves right in the nipple with it :lol2:


:bash: I have a spare so will send you another one 

There are plenty I still haven't sent out, so don't panic if you haven't received yours yet, I've only sent out the first lot of names I received.


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Athravan said:


> :bash: I have a spare so will send you another one
> 
> There are plenty I still haven't sent out, so don't panic if you haven't received yours yet, I've only sent out the first lot of names I received.


 
That is so nice of you - thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wondering if its still possible to buy any of these as Id love one. Is it me or were there going to be some t-shirts?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll wait for the rfuk ball caps!!!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av p.med you my address let me know if you dont get it thanks


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning. :flrt: Thanks Athravan.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Mirf said:


> Mine arrived this morning. :flrt: Thanks Athravan.


Likewise, Thankyou!!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

only just seen the post i've sent u my details, i'm so excited i never win owt lol.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Still not got mine


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, people will have to be a bit more patient as I haven't sent the second batch out yet, I've been quite ill and just had surgery but I'll update the thread with more names once more have gone out.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Andy123 - received address, sending soon
*2. Gary1621*
*3. SaZzy*
*4. Volly*
*5. Nodders*
6. Mirf - received address & sent
*7. xXFooFooLaFluffxx*
*8. Spikemu*
*9. LiamRatSnake*
10. Grantjames - received address & sent
11. Creepycrumpet - received address, sending soon
12. purple-vixen - received address, sending soon
13. viperd - received address, sending soon
14. adamntitch - received address, sending soon
15. Issa - received address & sent
*16. Herpzane*
17. Shep1979 - received address & sent
18. DRAGONLOVE1981 - received address & sent
*19. Pauline*
20. Evie - received address & sent but sending another soon due to mail problems
*21. AmyW*
*22. Repbex*
23. crag_mufc - received address & sent
*24. amylovesreptiles*
25. Unfamiliar - received address & sent

So if you are one of the people in bold I've not received your PM or I've managed to lose it (or you haven't PMed me so can you send again pretty please)

Liam you won't have received yours as I don't seem to have it down as having received your address yet? Can you PM me again please


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

i am truly gutted:gasp:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

hi wondering whats happening as never heard anything back or got a badge


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

oops just seen sending soon thanks


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pm'd you again  Get well soon.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just wondering whats happening with these please: victory:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine still hasn't come! Bloody postal strikes!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

got mine this morning thanks


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

got mine today too:2thumb: thanks:notworthy::no1:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

:gasp: I won :mf_dribble: PM'd :no1:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

i got mine thank you x:2thumb:


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Will there be any more competitions any time soon?


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

only just noticed the thread but sent you my details now, and YAYAYAYAY! i won somethinggggggggg, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!
geez, im such a sad sad girl, haha.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Yay just saw this , I won a badge , brilliant , really wanted that one 

Details sent ta


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Still waiting on mine : victory:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine hasn't arrived  I bet the bloody royal mail lost it!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

grantjames said:


> Mine hasn't arrived  I bet the bloody royal mail lost it!


Or stole it :gasp: I knew she was a sneaky witch, I can't say too much, she knows where I live.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Weird , was going to post here today saying the same thing .

Mine has'nt arrived yet 

Let's hope it's a case of not been sent yet


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I feel better now, I thought it was just me.:2thumb:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Anyone who had'nt recieved one got them yet ?

Still waiting on mine atm .


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Bumping for the reason another 10 days have passed and still nothing . Have PM'd but getting no answer 

Anyone else still not got theirs ?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I didn't get mine


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry guys, I've been in and out of the hospital for the last month and quite ill.

I know I definitely sent yours LiamRatSnake and I thought I'd sent everyones but if you have not received it, please PM me your address again.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Athravan said:


> Sorry guys, I've been in and out of the hospital for the last month and quite ill.
> 
> I know I definitely sent yours LiamRatSnake and I thought I'd sent everyones but if you have not received it, please PM me your address again.


Ahh , sorry to hear that , hope everything is well .

PM'ing now with addy .

Thanks


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

The things you learn...:whistling2:


----------

